# Can't use fingerprint function in Neutrino ROM GT!



## DevilDav (Dec 21, 2011)

I am a noob on using Atrix and I have flashed Neutrino ROM V1.4S GT recently.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1398819
First, I want to clarify that is this ROM built in fingerprint function?
If yes, I don't know why I can't use it.
When I was trying to set Finger in the Screen Unlock Security,
I successfully go to the page that have two options:
1. Change fingerprint unlock
2. Require fingerprint with a square beside it

Once I touch the option "Change fingerprint unlock",
There are two hands and it asked me to select a finger.
And I select one finger and what to swipe it,
No response to this action...

Same thing happened with using the system below.
System Version: 45.0.7.MB860.Orange.en.FR
Model Number: MB860
Android Version: 2.3.4
Baseband Version: n_02.77.03s.qn
Webtop Version: WT-1.2.0-121
Kernel Version: 2.6.32.9 [email protected] #2
APflex Version: GAS_EMEA_USAOLYPGBORAFR_P003
GAS_EMEA_USAOLYPORAFR_A009
GAS_EMEA_USAOLYPORACOREEU_M001
Build number: 4.5.2A-11_OLE-7

I don't know whether this is the problem of my hardware or what...
Can anyone help me?? Sorry for the poor English and thanks for your help^^


----------



## KSoD (Dec 17, 2011)

If you had the same issues using the OTA (Over the Air) updates, then it would be hardware related and not anything to do with the ROM you installed. Since you say this happened with the version of Android that came installed, the finger print scanner itself is the culprit and needs to be fixed.


----------



## DevilDav (Dec 21, 2011)

Thx KSoD, the problem has solved, this is my hardware problem... Motorola CS has changed it (the fingerprint sensor) for me^^


----------



## StyleUkno (Jul 16, 2011)

Also one thing, Neutrino is based off of CM7. Everything that doesn't work with CM7 will not work on Neutrino ie., finger print unlock.

EDIT: never mind I'm running it and it is your hardware as you know

Sent from my MB860 using Neutrino GT RootzWiki


----------

